# WarHammermans Red Scorpions



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Here is where I'm going to post my W.I.P. shots of my Red Scorpions project (the army list can be found in the Army List Section).

Right now, its my Dark Angels Detachment - for my Red Scorpions Army.

So here we go:

*Belial*








Belial: Since Belial does not have his own model, and I do want one in my army so I made this one up. I largely kept the Dark Vengeance guy the same, but swapped out the sword (I liked the spiked hook sword better)

*Upgraded Deathwing Terminator Squad*
















Terminator Sarge: This model was a test. I used the Assault Terminator Sargent Shield, Hammer, and such, based on a Deathwing Terminator body from DV. I went out to try to swap the arms (he's left handed). I do really like his accessories at the belt. I'll be adding some kind of cool "Topper" once I find the one that speaks to me (Most likely some great huge Dark Angels wings - Deathwing icon if I can find one I like)

















Terminator Solar: Seeing the Sunburst image all over the sprue's I decided to add to this guy. By this time I was running low on Terminator Shoulder Pads (especially Deathwing / Dark Angels ones) so I added a terminator bit to the blank shoulder pad to add something to it. Kept the sunburst theme in "topper" an shield.









Terminator A: This terminator was the first to be converted. Did the arms swap, and used the bits from the assault terminator box to make the shoulder pads. Turned out "All business" cause he's looking over the edge of his shield (made sure not to cover his face) Most likely candidate to be upgraded to the Apothecary. The arm is open enough, and his backback is lacking 'flare'









Terminator B: This guy has a great pose. Once I get my hands on a Cyclone Missile Launcher, I'll be adding it to this guy. That would make him nice and blocky, only adding to his look. Since he's special, I gave him the "Script" Shoulderpad.

















Terminator Banner: This one was made largely from the bits in the Veterans box- the Dark Angels Legs, the shoulerpad, the DA "Rope Shield" Also used the 'cyber eye' head. Being this is the Upgraded Deathwing Terminator Squad, I was able to add a banner carrier. So I did. I made sure to use the terminator body that had the 'large flat' on the back, to properly mount that banner.

*Dark Angel Command Squad*
































Veteran Champion: This is the Champion I made. Bolt Pistol, Power Weapon, Combat Shield. This guy has has a lot of mixed bits: DV "Finned" head, the DV librarians sword (love the decorative squiggles), the detailed combat veterans shield, the "Crested" shoulder pad, and a decorative chest while fully robed. I even gave him the "Trophy" backpack.









Veteran Plasma Gunner: Again, this guy was assembled in a mixed way. Since 2 guys in a command squad can take plasma cannons, I took that option. The plasmagun was independent, so I had to modify it to be carried like this. Added the spiked shoulder pad and the Dark Angels one on the other side. Added a really nice angel topper - chose the one w/ the shield cause he's in a more "Defensive" position, compared to the other plasmagun veteran.

















John Woo Veteran: The other plasmagun veteran. I had used the plsamagun from the D.V box - which is HORRIBLY Cast (the gun and the shoulderpad are one piece, and its blended together very badly.) So i covered that up w/ a bit of cloth. Good ol' Plasma pistol, added another DA angel on his belt. And then on the top I added the "aggressive angel" topper - cause this guy is clearly more aggressive then the other plasmagun guy. Keeps the two 'similar but different'

















Veteran Apothecary: While incomplete, this was a good start. The Apothecary was given a power weapon (REALLY cool Power Maul), a Plasma Pistol. He'll get his Apothecary gear soon (spotlight and such on the backpack, and the gene-seed collector will go on the back of the power-maul arm). Gave him a more bare chest to have him stand out a little more (which, also caused me to build a neck extender under his head to get it not sunken). Added a loincloth to the front to ad more detail in that area. Being the Apoth, he was also given a "Reliquary" backback.

















Veteran Banner: This guy was given some of the best bits. The super-detailed banner to start, cause he's the Veteran Squad banner carrier, power sword, and a plasma pistol. Gave him and aggressive face, and selected the backpack w/ the skulls to show his 'veteran amongst veterans' look, plus the sword on the back is well-aligned with the banner. Was given two really nice shoulerpads.

More to come as bits and bobs and tanks arrive.


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

Is it just me, or do lots of the models (especially the earlier ones) look like they're blue rather than grey? I really had to stare to realise they hadn't been given a dark-blue basecoat.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

reflection from the box by the looks


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

While waiting for my parts to come in (namely all the cool stuff I want for my Dark Angels Razorback), I took the time to improve some of the figures that I have, using some of the cooler bits in I had.









This one got a better looking shoulder pad, and a censor. I feel this only added to his overall appearance. I still need to clean off the "Sprue Spurr" on the new shoulder pad (but I wanted to get the photo taken while it was light)









This one got a large censor added to him, and I modified the backpack to add a couple lanterns (I'll be trying some OSL from those later.) What you don't see is that i used some greenstuff to fill in the gap where his arm met his body.









A censor was added to his left hip - thanks to the rope chord on the other side, together they give this great illusion of motion (more to see of that in the future). 









And last, but certainly not least here a large censor was added to the back of his belt- since he's the Champion, i figured the large one was most fitting.

Well, that's all I got for the time being. I'll soon be getting all I need for that razorback; (main kit, ForgeWorld doors, extra plasma guns, and Cities of Death bits). Once the razorback is done, I'll be able to set the Dark Angels aside (until its time for things to be set on proper bases) and get onto my main force: Red Scorpions!


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Another day, another update =D

Here I have a couple small updates, and one bigger one.

So, lets begin!









Here I added a small blade to Belial's storm bolter. Saw it on a different storm bolter, and I wanted it here. Adds in a little more difference and draws the blade and bolter together more.









Here is the Terminator Sargent. Being that he was the only one without any kind of 'top' accessory, I had to fix that to make him fit in better. So I added a right-huge Dark Angel angel, and also added a small topper to his hammer. All the better IMO

.... of course, I had to choose the 1 camera angle to just highlight my cheaty hand swap >_<


And now, for the BIG NEWS!









TERMINATOR APOTHECARY!

hehehe.

To make the med-kit/seed collector thing to fit and look right (and stand out properly) I had to move his Storm Shield around. So, here I moved it to the other arm (strapped in like a buckler.) It'll be tied into the same power source as the hammer. Changed to the "Big Skull" storm shield too.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

First picture: If you draw a trajectory the bullet would pass through the blade. I would say point it down a bit more.

Second picture: Its VERY noticable. I spotted it the second I saw the picture. Perhaps you could use some GS and extrude the armor out to cover the hand, effectively rendering it invisible? How come he is a lefty though?

Other than that very nice! Apothecary tools always crack me up. "Battle brother! You're wounded! Let me help you!" RRRrrRRRRRrrrRRRRRRRRR!!!!


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Iron Angel said:


> First picture: If you draw a trajectory the bullet would pass through the blade. I would say point it down a bit more.


Thank you! Done and Done.



Iron Angel said:


> Second picture: Its VERY noticable. I spotted it the second I saw the picture. Perhaps you could use some GS and extrude the armor out to cover the hand, effectively rendering it invisible? How come he is a lefty though?


GreenStuffing is immanent. This pic showed me just how badly I needed to do it. I'll start by scraping off the 'back' of the left hand, and getting a handguard from some unused left hand, and then sandwiching them together, then greenstuffing the gap between with pseudofingers.

I made him a lefty cause a) I wanted the challenge, b) better fit the body and c) cause I could (under the childish "its my army I'll make it how I wanna!") lol



Iron Angel said:


> Other than that very nice! Apothecary tools always crack me up. "Battle brother! You're wounded! Let me help you!" RRRrrRRRRRrrrRRRRRRRRR!!!!


Thank you very much. I love that you can upgrade a deathwing terminator to be an apoth. 5 Dudes, Terminator Armor, Thunder Hammer & Storm Shield + Apoth & Banner (so - 5 dudes, 2+/3++, FNP and re-rolls on moral & Pinning and +1A)


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Well, I was able to have a rather productive day!

So, here is what I was able to get done.

I was able to get my hands on the appropriate apothecary bits, to finally get my Veteran Apothecary done. I wasn't able to use the old arm, and so I modded the weapon to fit to scale. I like how this turned out in the end =D









Secondly, I after a LOT of work (trade and bribery) i was able to get my hands on a Cyclone Missile Launcher (actually, it was just e-bay lol. Came in the mail today ^_^)

So here he is, and I say he's looking fantastic. 









And along with the Cyclone Missiles, my ForgeWorld order came in the mail. 
Along with some ForgeWorld doors (see below) I actually got my Culln!
Decided to go w/ the Terminator Head, cause I wanted to give the feel of toughness - and I like the terminator head more.









And now, last but not least - and so far my favorite...
My Dark Angels Veteran Command Squad Razorback
With Lascannon and (not yet finished) Twin-linked Plasmagun. {the plasmaguns will be available to me in ~12 hours}









































Here is a closer, un-cluttered look at the Lascannon
I greenstuffed the hole closed, and added a few bits and bobs to cover up the side. There are some big Dark Angels icons on those bits, and the other side of the cannon.
I wanna get a slice of plasticard and cover that side up, but its still a WIP.


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Goodness! Its so good to here Heresy come back on line! =D

I've been doing a LOT of work on this army! n_n

So, time for a pile of pictures and updates!



So, here we have my VERY FIRST painted figure! (I mean, the first I've done myself w/o any assistance or suggestions from anyone.)





































And here is the second guy. Much like the first, but differently posed and the like. Very much enjoying these Veterans. More aggressive dude.





































And, since I am a big sucker for group shots:










Moving on: Here is the Dark Angels Company Champion of my Dark Angels Command Squad. Very much enjoyed how much this guy came out. Lots of fun conversion work too.










And here we see the Power Weapon. In reality, it is MUCH more subtle blue - more like a steely blue. The photograph has made this much more blue then in reality >.>




























YAAY! Group Shot! =D










And now, its time to show off my Apothecary. POWER MAUL POTHICARY!


















This I am very happy with, the "Reliquary" backpack, and extra chem tanks n the like.




























And for those of you wondering "Where are the Red Scorpions?" The answer is
RIGHT HERE!

Here is the Red Scorpions Captain, on Bike (that will count as a Relic Blade) 
The helmet is from the Haas upgrade, the bike is from the old Chaplain on Bike, bike. And the blade is from the Red Scorp Command Squad.


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Finally got that Dark Angels Veteran Razorback painted up.
Las/Plas all the way.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Im loving that razorback! Great job!


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Well everyone!

Time for an update on the ACTUAL Red Scorpions!

Got the first Tac Squad in from my good friend Dan!









As you can see, this is a 'standard' 10-man squad. The special weapon selected is a Plasmagun, and the Heavy weapon selected is the Missile Launcher. I believe this combo gives flexability, and punch.

However, I am sure you've noticed that there is NO Sargent, and instead there is an Apothecary. That is, for the sake of Red Scorpions, NORMAL! =D 
Yup, chapter tactics say "hey, for (X) amount of points, you can swap your Sargent for an Apothecary!" - which is awesome.
If you bring Culln (which I did) - you can do so for free!


So, lets take a closer look!

















Well, that's all for now. Keep an eye out for more!


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

When I got the pack for the city parts, i saw that along with the walls and things- i saw that it came with a large Lamp Post. 

So, as a lark I decided to try it out. And to my surprise, it fit! So - i decided "Oh why the hell not?" and painted it up!

And so... THIS!


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey there folks!

Been workin' on some ForgeWorld stuff lately. Should have more then this for you soon (soon as I get new glue)- but wanted to share these first!









Here we have a Red Scorpion Venerable Dreadnought









Other then a few bits and bobs (searchlight, smoke launcher, banner/flag/pole) he's all ready to be painted.









Here's a closer look at his sexy, sexy plasma cannon of his.


And now for something different:
LAND RAIDER HELIOS!!









This bad boy is amazing. Easy to build.









Awesome thing in profile, but you can also see the Forge World doors here.

And here is a close up of the other Forge World door, and the targeter.









That's it for now!
More to come!


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey there everyone.

Just posting an update on stuff. Should have more to show after the weekend ^_^


























Propogating the positioning of the Searchlights and Smoke Launchers with the Razorbacks I made a bit back =D


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

that rhino is lush! very nice stuff here, that plasma cannon is very dreadnaughty


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

MASSIVE PAINTED UPGRADE!!

iiRED SCORPIONS!!

First up, there is the amazing RAZORBACKS!


















































And the new, amazing, PREDATOR EXECUTIONER! 









































And then the newly painted Infantry!


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey there everyone - I know its been a LONG time since I posted.
been workin' out some things.

Here we have a WIP shot of my Red Scorpions. Been a while since I posted anything, and really wanted to show what I'd done so far.
On the left we have my Command Squad of bikers, my Land Raider Achilles, the ForgeWorld Dreadnought, some random marines to thr right - and closest to the camera is my Culln!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow these looks great! I love how you've stayed true to the fluff and stuck an Apoc as the squad leaders. How'd you get that clean white? 

Any chance you could throw a tutorial up for them, these are some of the best RS I've ever seen.


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

I just use the new GW white really, since they re-did their paints the white isn't chalky anymore and goes on easily. Priming those white to start helped too.

Did someone say... close ups?!

Here is a pic of the Command Squad, on Bikes. Still not 100%, and I've gotta swap out the storm shield on the Apothecary - but...










And another one I'm very much enjoying: Culln!
In his custom Terminator armor, showing off that Master-Crafted Storm Bolter. 









Again, its another W.I.P pic, but still.
I've got to put a Searchlight and his Banner on him still...










And everyones favorite: LAND RAIDER
- with Whirlwind Missile Launcher on it!!!
(with expending more points can get it Skyfire/Intercept!)











More pic's to come as I get closer and closer to completion (and better pix once they are 100% done ^_^)
- Hammerman


----------



## Dorns Legacy (Nov 9, 2012)

Really nice RS models here liking the bike command squad very menecing


----------

